# how much lean muscle per week ?



## lizardlover (Nov 14, 2009)

how much muscle can you expect to put on per week ,without steroids and with steroids ? ive read 2lb per week is a good amount if natural.no idea once steroids are used.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

lizardlover said:


> ive read 2lb per week is a good amount if natural.


I'd be fkin happy to gain that when assisted!

Depends on loads of factors, main one being your level of experience training. But if natural and years of training behind me I'd be v v happy with a LEAN lb a month


----------



## Keen (Apr 29, 2010)

2lbs x 54 weeks = 108lbs in a year unassisted. LOLZOR.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Keen said:


> 2lbs x 54 weeks = 108lbs in a year unassisted. LOLZOR.


54 weeks in a year = LOLZOR.


----------



## Keen (Apr 29, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> 54 weeks in a year = LOLZOR.


Hahaha, got me. :lol:

EDIT:

Still makes it 104lbs in a year.

If anyone gains that in a year they're a freak of nature.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

2lb a week haha... **** me thats alot, I dont know what is typical or average to be fair assisted or unassisted.

But there guys who are on gear who have very little size at all so, leads me to the conclusion diet and routine are better than steroids, there loads of skinny juciers in the gym i train at


----------



## lizardlover (Nov 14, 2009)

ha ha now you mention it i think i may have read per month and not per wk ! still seems slow ,maybe my expectations were a bit off


----------



## Keen (Apr 29, 2010)

lizardlover said:


> ha ha now you mention it i think i may have read per month and not per wk ! still seems slow ,maybe my expectations were a bit off


2lb a month is going good if it's lean muscle and you're unassisted.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's an article for what sort of natty gains to expect

As for on cycle, who knows?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

2lb muscle per week?!?! You would be doing well to put 2lb of fat on in a week PMSL

No idea as the body grows in spurts but i would be over the moon to gain 10lb of real muscle in a year assisted.....


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> 2lb muscle per week?!?! You would be doing well to put 2lb of fat on in a week PMSL
> 
> No idea as the body grows in spurts but i would be over the moon to gain 10lb of real muscle in a year assisted.....


What sort of gains did you get from your first cycle mate? Or at least your first few? I realise that one gains less the bigger one gets but just how much does it slow?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

lizardlover said:


> how much muscle can you expect to put on per week ,without steroids and with steroids ? ive read 2lb per week is a good amount if natural.no idea once steroids are used.


Actual lean tissue - 1/2lb a week would be awesome after newbie gains are exhausted

even then.it wouldnt be a constant 1/2lb. ony through periods of growth as nobody of average genetics keeps growing all the time week in week out


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Hobbio said:


> What sort of gains did you get from your first cycle mate? Or at least your first few? I realise that one gains less the bigger one gets but just how much does it slow?


 Probably 5kg of real muscle and that took about 4 months.

I would kill for another 10-15lb of real muscle as that would take me to the very top of the heavy weight class and pretty much awesome

The best way to really find out how much you gain is get a bod-pod or underwater weighin body fat measurement before and after the cycle......i think you will be 1) shocked at how fat you are 2) shocked at how little muscle you actually have.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Probably 5kg of real muscle and that took about 4 months.
> 
> I would kill for another 10-15lb of real muscle as that would take me to the very top of the heavy weight class and pretty much awesome
> 
> The best way to really find out how much you gain is get a bod-pod or underwater weighin body fat measurement before and after the cycle......i think you will be 1) shocked at how fat you are 2) shocked at how little muscle you actually have.


Thanks for replying 

Mate, nothing would shock me regarding my current fat levels.... I reckon I have the same fat % as butter deep-fried in lard :laugh:

I'm not that bothered though, I just want to pack on some muscle underneath and cut a bit next year. Not too drastic though, no competition or anything, just to look half decent on the beach :lol:


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

I used to get 3lb's a week then it stopped now I'm training again I can do a good 2-3lb's without supps doing 15repsx3sets hoping when I get on the supplements for low reps and I will take off.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Vibrance said:


> I used to get 3 a week then it stopped now I'm training again I can do a good 2-3 without supps doing 15x3 hoping when I get on the supps I will take off.


 What are you saying:confused1:


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Updating


----------



## lizardlover (Nov 14, 2009)

cool ,thanks for everyones replies.at least now i know not to expect too much.


----------



## Keen (Apr 29, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> The best way to really find out how much you gain is get a bod-pod or underwater weighin body fat measurement before and after the cycle......i think you will be 1) shocked at how fat you are 2) shocked at how little muscle you actually have.


Where would you be able to get a bodpod reading lois?

Surely it would be expensive.

I remember seeing it in a documentary 1's.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Keen said:


> Where would you be able to get a bodpod reading lois?
> 
> Surely it would be expensive.
> 
> I remember seeing it in a documentary 1's.


 A university with a sports department will have one.

You don't need to get tested this way. I was just making a point that real muscle differs greatly to what people imagine.


----------

